# Very playful kitten making cat/kitten relations strained!



## impulce (Jan 9, 2009)

We recently introduced max (not about 13 weeks) to millie (1 year) and millie was an absolutely darling with him. After a few hours she just started to ignore him and wasnt too bothered about the new intruder. 
However, he is DESPERATE for her to be his playfriend and when he clocks her he follows her around jumping on her constantly. Shes very placcid and will not defend herself, she just moans and growls as he gets her in a headlock or launches himself from above at her!
When hes doing nothing not bothering her she is fine, but shes started to get edgy and walk around grumbling when hes around. The other day i reached out to reassure and she went for me too.
Max has his own room at the moment while he is so little mainly to keep him from the dangers of the house when we are at work, so millie gets peace and quiet in the day, but im relucatant to let him stay out in the daytime incase he really stresses her out. Im also hoping as he gets older and calmer he will stop being so domineering over her!
When they are just playing it is lovely as they chase each other all over the house (i watched to check if he was being aggressive, but then she chases him back in and its definately playful) i just dont want to have to keep them seperated for much longer as its not fair him being stuck in a room 

Any advice or similar stories?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Its sounds as though the older cat is just teaching him some manners, just the way his Mum would. His Mum would have growled and gently bopped him if he did the same to her. He is only being a baby, and testing his boundaries. She obviously gets on with him as you say they are playing together. He will soon get the message that his over zealous attentions are not appreciated. He just needs to work out where he sits in the pecking order.

If you see him being over zealous, I would distract him by playing a mad game with him. Do you have a Da Bird? Guaranteed to tire out the most energetic of babies. If you are confining him to a room, then he won't have an outlet for those energies.

As long as there is nothing dangerous around, I would leave the two together. They need to sort out their relationship. Often the way they behave looks one way to us, but in cat terms it is something completely different.


----------



## impulce (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the reply i appreciate it. Ive always had cats but these are the first two ive had whilst living on my own - im a bit of a protective first mummy!

Were going to leave him out tomorrow afternoon and see how they go. Im sure as he gets older he'll calm down anyway i just dont want my older one to be grumpy and upset as shes normally sooo noisy and perky!


----------

